# Search function broken?



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Not working at all for me.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

A Google site search tends to work better anyway.

(Type "site:www.uk-muscle.co.uk" followed by your search terms into Google.)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not working at all for me.


 I ran an upgrade on Monday and it needed a few hours to rebuild the search index. Should all be fine now.


----------

